# I'm Sorry I Couldn't Save You Elijah



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

This is my first rat to pass over the bridge. I only had him a few hours, but I am still heartbroken. Elijah and his cage mate Tuck were owner by a horrid teen who didn't want them anymore, and didn't care about them. I tried for days to get them from her, she was uncooperative and I had to give up. On Tuesday someone contacted me and said they had managed to get the boys after all. The plan was to take them to a rat rescue. When I picked the boys up I was not prepared for what I found. Elijah was literally skin and bones, and on the brink of death. He could barely move or keep his eyes open, but he was clinging to life. I did whatever I could for him, but it was too late and this morning he passed over the bridge. Goodbye sweet boy, I wish you had gotten to stay longer and experience real love. I'll never forget you <3


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. My Izumi was the same way, passing before I could help save her. Apparently she was sick when I bought her and she passed the next morning. She was so sweet and beautiful while I had her and I miss her... I'm glad that for a day she got out of that Petstore and had someone to love and care for her, even for a day. You did what you could and tried hard to give a good rat a good life, which is better than many would have. I sincerely appreciate you giving this beautiful rat some of the love he deserved before he passed. Even if he only knew you for a short while, he will probably love and appreciate you the most of all of his owners, simply for caring and trying. Goodbye, sweet Elijah.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I would be reporting the person that you got them from. I'm glad that he got to experience at least a moment of true love before he passed.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Their owner is a 15 year old pregnant teen. I fear for that child on the way.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I am both outraged and heartbroken. I haven't been this livid in a while. How is his brother doing? If i were in your position I would report her without a second thought, pregnant or not. Pretty sure that animal cruelty is now a felony in all fifty states.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

His brother has a bad URI. I rushed him to the vet early because he started wheezing and making gurgling noises so I was worried he was in respiratory distress. He's on meds now and is doing just fine  I played with him a bit last night, he's super sweet and friendly, just attention deprived


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Good to know he's on the mend. Will you keep him? I'm still pushing for reporting her. If she's capable of harming and neglecting a defenseless animal, what do you think she'd do with the baby.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

How does reporting work? Do I need to go to court? Do I have to involve the middle man who got the boys from their owner for me? The middle man thinks I caused Elijah's death


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

You have pictures to prove how absolutely awful he looked in the short time you had him - how could they blame you knowing the state he was in? Poor baby. Hope the remaining ratty recovers well.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Start here,
http://m.humanesociety.org/issues/abuse_neglect/tips/cruelty_action.html 

It should give you some idea as what to do. Why in the heck do they think it's your fault!?! Are they stupid?? Didn't they see the conditions they're we're in when they passed them to you??


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

They did, and they claimed the rats were "healthy and fine" when they were with her the day before and that I MUST have done something to them to make him die


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I didn't know he was going to come to me so sick, and I deleted all the messages between myself and his owner. The original Facebook post is gone too. I've got no proof that she was their owner


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You start at your local humane society and their cruelty department. It will be hard if the middle man doesn't corroborate. You simply tell them you acquired the rat from X and the rat was emaciated and died within hours.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah the middleman refuses to believe the rats are/were sick and thinks that in the less than 24 hours I had Elijah I apparently did something to him that made him die, and that I'm trying to cover up what I did. Since she thinks that if they ask her what happened she'll likely not cooperate and tell them either she doesn't know what I'm talking about, or maybe that they were healthy when they were with her and obviously I did something terrible


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

There is nothing you could do in the space of a few hours to make a rat look like that!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Kitterpuss said:


> There is nothing you could do in the space of a few hours to make a rat look like that!


I completely agree. I would go to your local humane society with photos and his brother and sit down and tell them everything. Tell them about the owner and the middleman. Tell them that you tried to save him and tell them the brother has been to your vet and given meds because he's bad sick too. They'll listen to you.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> I completely agree. I would go to your local humane society with photos and his brother and sit down and tell them everything. Tell them about the owner and the middleman. Tell them that you tried to save him and tell them the brother has been to your vet and given meds because he's bad sick too. They'll listen to you.


I agree with this completely, but the sooner the better. The longer you wait the more it may seem like a malicious attack against the person rather than concern for animal welfare. Tell them the entire story, no pieces left out.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

So sad to see and hear this  angry too. That poor ratty! He looked so neglected and starved. So sorry you had to go through all this.


----------

